
Why free MUNI is not a real solution - unjustin
https://www.sfchronicle.com/opinion/openforum/article/Why-free-Muni-is-not-a-real-solution-14993599.php
======
downerending
It's amazing to see SF arguing against free public transport while supposed
back-sliding places like Kansas City doing it right now.

~~~
logiczero
The article points out that MUNI has low ridership due to other issues besides
cost, namely frequency, safety and predictability. MUNI scores poorly on all
of those, so if making it free to ride MUNI doesn't address those issues, or
makes them worse, there won't be an increased interest in riding MUNI. (I'm a
little baffled why they don't include speed in that list...it's just brutally
slow to go any significant distance in San Francisco. Biking is now the
fastest way around much of the city.)

